# Java-Datei über cmd öffnen



## Knizz (15. Sep 2009)

Alsoooo,
Ich hab mit dem ganz normalen Texteditor von Microsoft einen Java-Datei gemacht und die will ich über cmd öffnen :rtfm:
Leider funktioniert das irgendwie nicht, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## jdk6man (15. Sep 2009)

wie öffnen mit dem notepad oder java compiler

mit notepad: notepad "dateiname" oder nur "dateiname"
mit java compiler: javac "dateiname"


----------



## Knizz (15. Sep 2009)

mit compiler aber der findet iwie die datei net


----------



## jdk6man (15. Sep 2009)

Ist der compiler in die umgebungsvariable path eingetragen? Wenn ja musst du nur in das entsprechende verzeichnis gehen und vorhin gennanten befehl eingeben.


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Sep 2009)

Knizz hat gesagt.:


> mit compiler aber der findet iwie die datei net



Und was ist wenn du in der Kommandoshell *dir* eingibst?
Siehst du dann die Datei?

Bist du denn im richtigen Verzeichnis? ???:L


----------



## Knizz (15. Sep 2009)

jdk6man hat gesagt.:


> Ist der compiler in die umgebungsvariable path eingetragen? Wenn ja musst du nur in das entsprechende verzeichnis gehen und vorhin gennanten befehl eingeben.



wie geht das mit der umgebungsvariablen?
Sry wenn ich mich ein bischen dumm anstelle^^


----------



## jdk6man (15. Sep 2009)

Windows-Taste + Pause drücken. Dann Tab Erweitert auswählen, und Umgebungsvariablen anklicken. In der unteren Liste die Variable Path markieren und Bearbeiten klicken. Sofern noch nicht geschehen, ein ";" zeichen anfügen und den pfad zum JDK angeben (bin verzeichnis). Dann alle Dialoge mit OK bestätigen und neu anmelden ... zumindest unter xp


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Sep 2009)

Knizz hat gesagt.:


> wie geht das mit der umgebungsvariablen?



Einfach in der Kommandoshell _path_ eingeben.


----------



## faetzminator (15. Sep 2009)

jdk6man hat gesagt.:


> [...] und neu anmelden ... zumindest unter xp


Neue cmd öffnen genügt.


----------



## Knizz (15. Sep 2009)

Gut danke hab ich gemacht :applaus:

und wie gehts jetzt weiter? :rtfm:
einfach javac [dateipath] eingeben?


----------



## jdk6man (15. Sep 2009)

du musst in das verzeichnis wechseln, in dem die quellcodedatei liegt und dann javac "dateiname" eingeben


----------



## Knizz (15. Sep 2009)

Da steht jetzt:
HalloWelt.java:1: error while writing HalloWelt: HalloWelt.class <Zugriff verweigert>
public class HalloWelt
         ^

1 error


----------



## jdk6man (15. Sep 2009)

Die Datei findet er scheint also am quellcode zu liegen. Poste ihn mal.


----------



## Knizz (15. Sep 2009)

public class HalloWelt
{ 
  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
   int zahl;
   int zahl1;
   int ergebnis;   

   zahl = 3;
   zahl1 = 4;
   ergebnis = zahl + zahl1;

   System.out.println(ergebnis);
  }
}


----------



## jdk6man (15. Sep 2009)

Am Quellcode liegts auch nicht, gibts in diesem verzeichnis vielleicht schon eine Datei namens HalloWelt.class?


----------



## Knizz (15. Sep 2009)

Nein


----------



## jdk6man (15. Sep 2009)

sorry da bin ich jetzt auch ratlos, kannst höchstens noch posten wie du ihn aufrufst. Der scheint sich darüber zu beschweren, dass er die Datei HalloWelt.class nicht schreiben kann


----------



## Knizz (15. Sep 2009)

muss ich das iwie erst in cmd deklarieren (weiß nicht ob es so geschrieben wird) ???:L


----------



## jdk6man (15. Sep 2009)

nein der compiler funktioniert ja jetzt, aber es scheint ein problem beim schreiben der .class Datei zu geben, wenn ich die Fehlermeldung richtig interpretiert habe.


----------



## skywalker (15. Sep 2009)

knizz, wie schauts mit deinen berechtigungen für das verzeichnis generell aus - klich mal auf den verzeichnisordner wo dein helloworld.java drinnen ist mit der rechtn maus und schau dir die berechtigungen an - vielleicht fehlt "ausführen"?


----------



## Knizz (15. Sep 2009)

hm ich finde das ausführen ding nicht


----------



## skywalker (15. Sep 2009)

also rechte maus --> eigenschaften --> sicherheit  (oder berechtigungen) - dort kannst dir deine berechtigungen für den ordner anschauen...


----------



## Knizz (15. Sep 2009)

Ja Ausführen steht da.
Aber ich glaube bei meinem Kumpel war das iwie anders mit dem cmd.
Der hat zuerst irgendwas mit .class eingegeben (soweit ich weiß) und dann das geöffnet.


----------



## jdk6man (15. Sep 2009)

ne normalerweise läuft das so:
man geht ins verzeichnis in dem die .java Datei liegt, und gibt ein:
>javac Test.java

>java Test

wobei Test die Hauptklasse ist, welche in der gleichnamigen .class Datei liegt


----------



## skywalker (15. Sep 2009)

1. Quelltext schreiben und speicher unter HelloWorld.java  (das hast ja schon)

2. Konsole öffnen mit cmd (start-->ausführen-->cmd)

3. in das verzeichnis wechseln wo deine HelloWorld.java steht

4. in der Konsole javac HelloWorld.java  --> da hast du probleme oder?

5. das javac HelloWorld.java produziert dir eine HelloWorld.class

6. ausführen der HelloWorld.class mit: java HelloWorld


----------



## Knizz (15. Sep 2009)

ja bei 4.


----------



## Knizz (15. Sep 2009)

weiß keiner mehr was


----------



## FatFire (16. Sep 2009)

Du hast schlicht und ergreifend keine Schreibrechte in dem Verzeichnis (Ausführrechte interessieren hier im Moment nicht). Setz Dir Schreibrechte in dem Verzeichnis, dann läuft das auch (darf ich mal raten? Du hast Vista, oder?).

Gruß FatFire

PS: Ich liebe Linux. Inzwischen ist dort sogar das Rechtesystem weniger nervtötend als bei Windows...


----------



## Knizz (16. Sep 2009)

Ja hab ich 
Wie änder ich die Schreibrechte?


----------



## Knizz (16. Sep 2009)

Danke, habs hinbekommen

-closed-


----------

